# 1 Male, 1 Female, Both Approximately 1 Year Old - Coral Springs, FL



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

POSTING FOR AN ACQUAINTANCE:

Two German Shepherds for adoption!

One male (just over a year old) and one female (just under a year old). 

They can be separated - they can each go to a different home.

The owner told me the following: Both are AKC registered, un-altered, house and crate trained, and up to date on all vaccinations and heartworm preventative medication.

The owner is Jay Giudici and his phone number is (954) 515-7601. He is located in Coral Springs, FL.

(And just in case there is any question - these dogs are not related to any of mine and I have never met them.)


----------

